# Reason to NOT give Beano to a dog?



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got one dog that is a champion gas producer. He's havign a spell right now where a person can smell his "product" two rooms away...like, you enter the front door, you can tell the dog has gas. Is there any GOOD reason not to give him Beano?

I'm talking about this Beano pills that humans take.

Mon


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

We have a boxer that has his moments too. I'm interested to read the replies to this one.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Our dog was so bad that he would leave the room. The paint peeled off the walls, the carpet would curl and would send us running. We switched dog food brands and it was a complete turn around--maybe try a different brand of dogfood?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

NEfarmgirl said:


> Our dog was so bad that he would leave the room. The paint peeled off the walls, the carpet would curl and would send us running. We switched dog food brands and it was a complete turn around--maybe try a different brand of dogfood?


Yep I agree, the same thing happened with my dog. When we changed dog food the problem was solved.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's what I found about it:

Beano is an over-the-counter preparation of alpha-galactosidase, an enzyme that metabolizes certain complex carbohydrates. It helps the body digest the sugar in beans and many vegetables. 


"We do not have the ability to digest beans well, which in some people causes a lot of gas," Dr. Saltzman says. 


Beano is not useful for gas caused by foods other than beans and certain vegetables, he adds. The product comes in liquid form. Three to 10 drops are added to a serving of food just before eating to break down the gas-producing sugars. 


So unless you are feeding your dog beans (in which case you should have to smell the output, kidding) it won't do any good.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

He is on a good quality of food, one that has good ingredients. He seldom has a big problem, and believe me, I went through a LOT of quality dog foods to find the RIGHT one. I have never seen liquid Beano. 

I DID get the pills (in the not too distant past) and carried in the car for some time.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

BTW, I feel Wellness Core fish & sweet potato. 

Of all the foods I tried, the fish based worked best for low gas production.

Mon


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

They make a dog product called Cur-Tail. You may want to try it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

A little Probios will help with that. Just mix it in with his food...or a good quality plain yogurt.


----------

